# New Hop-up For Micro-t!!!!



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I recently completed testing on a new hop-up for the micro-t truck. DAMPENED SHOCKS!!!They give the truck much better handling for jumping.There is no more eratic bounce when it lands off of jumps.They are Identicle to the original peices because they are re-manufactured stock peices.The bores of the shock bodies are re-machined and micro finished for super smooth action, and the "piston" of the shock shaft is re-machined to use a wiper seal for a close tolerance fit.The rate of dampening is adjusted by using either thicker or thinner grease in the shock bodies.It doesnt take but a dab of grease due to the close tolerance fit of the piston in the shock bore.Use associated stealth diff lube for light dampening, associated black grease for med. dampening, and associated diff grease (thick paste style) for firm dampening. Black grease seems to work best for all around use so that is what is in the shocks when they arrive at your door.For any questions or inquiries please contact me through my e-bay store 420 Tech R/C. Oh, and if any one talks to bud bartos let him know that I need his address to send him a set of these. on the house. just because bud's the man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

im the man too send me a set? ill put them through extensive testin for ya? heck ill do it for free 
with all seriousness,
mike


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

114 Hidden tree Ln Amherst, Ohio 44001 :thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks you will have a set by the end of the week Bud!!Sorry Mike but I am flowing some to Bud because he helped me out with some brushes at a 1/12 scale race one time almost 20 years ago so I kinda owe him one, Karma you know.But after bud tests his set if you want some you can get some @ my ebay store, 420 Tech. R/C., at a reasonable price.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

cool i was only kiddin ill definately buy some tho!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay to all those that would like a set of these,they are back in stock.I only have 20 sets untill this weekend so get em while you can!!!Bud the ones I promised you will ship on 1-9, sorry but I was gonna ajust the # of items on the listing but they sold out before I got a chance!!!The guys in germany are really eating these up!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok will try them out.


----------

